# Plants taking over



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Besides the Anacharis melting and most of it dieing, all of my other plants have done very well. They are kind of taking over my tank actually. All of the plants have new shoots growing. I tried to spread some of them out, like the Cryptocoryne Wendtii, I also moved some of the Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis to my 5.5 betta tank. I'm not sure if the Anacharis will come back or if im stuck with the one lonely shoot I have left. The only problem I am having with the plants right now is the algae growing on some of the leaves. I reduced the time the light is on by one hour, then by two, and I've noticed that there is actually more than there was before. Should I reduce the timing for the light more, or is there something else I could do?






(the 29 the day I planted everything)







(the 29 today, it's been maybe 3-4 months)


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Other than all the gunk on your wood, it looks great! nice job


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ya, I thought the fungus would be gone by now, but it's not. It has actually grown back in a few places that I tried to scrape it off and where the snails clean it off. I wanted to avoid it, but I think I'm going to have to take it out and soak it to kill the fungus soon. Probably when school is over and I'm at my dads for more than a weekend so I don't have to rush it.


----------

